# Transport help needed



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have great faith that a few members here can fill some of these spots


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know of two in PA who do transports. I don't know if they're available though. I hope they see this post. Also Lil, there is a paid transporter in PA if people are not available.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats what i thought too.. and the boy is a 12 yr old senior and the little girl is blind.. its awesome that they both found new homes.. now they just gotta get there!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Not en route for me this time but hopefully we have some members that can help! So glad these two have found homes.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could help, but I'm on the wrong coast.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man the leg that I could do is filled. I would have helped if I could.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I can take the leg from Richmond, VA to Dale city, VA.
if needed, i can go to Laurel MD.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> I can take the leg from Richmond, VA to Dale city, VA.
> if needed, i can go to Laurel MD.


 
Make sure you contact:

"If you can help, Please make sure you contact Ana directly, so I don't miss your offer of help. Thank you. Ana's e-mail: [email protected]"

I'd hate to see them not get your wonderful offer!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm thinking I can do the Charlotte to Elkin. Let me double check that and when I know, I'll email the person in charge of the transport!


----------

